# hey guys/gals new member



## CTD03 (Nov 18, 2008)

hey how are ya just wanted to say hello 
i have a 2000 jd 4200 hst 4x4 

<a href="http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm233/IRON_THUMPER/?action=view&current=11-16-08_1252.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm233/IRON_THUMPER/11-16-08_1252.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm233/IRON_THUMPER/?action=view&current=11-16-08_1410.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm233/IRON_THUMPER/11-16-08_1410.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

getting ready for winter need to add chains


----------



## JCKRBBTJIM (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to Tractorforum! That's a good lookin' tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard CTD03. Nice lookin' machine!


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Chains!!! That 4wheel drive should haul you right through. :furious: Chains are nice though


----------



## DreaminGreen (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to Tractorforum.com CTD03. Very nice snow fighter you have there. I would like to get a rear blade for my tractor, but I have not convinced the "BOSS"......yet. :secret:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard CTD03! Nice looking rig you have there. How much land to you take care of with it?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Dreamingreen!!!!!

If that tractor in the pic is yours, its SWEET!!!!!!!!!!

looks like a 4020 series and I like the 6way bucket.

Oh yea CTD03, you might really want to consider the chains because it really all comes down to the tires. You have those Industrial tires which to tell you the truth arn't worth $hit in the snow


----------



## DreaminGreen (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *Hey Dreamingreen!!!!!
> 
> If that tractor in the pic is yours, its SWEET!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Simpleprestige yah that's my pride and joy it is an e-Hydro 3520. Honestly I have not had a problem in snow with the R4 tires, but then our storms are usually 6" or less. :furious:<a href="http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn250/Scooteruxb/Tractor/?action=view&current=35204in1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn250/Scooteruxb/Tractor/35204in1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## CTD03 (Nov 18, 2008)

i take care of around 60 acres with the tractor still use old AC for the hay but i got a small brush hog for the tractor and a 72" mower deck i mow around 10 acres with it. when all said and done i should have went with the next size up but it gets the work done


----------



## CTD03 (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jetblack1525 _
> *Chains!!! That 4wheel drive should haul you right through. :furious: Chains are nice though *



trust me the best 4wd will have trouble when the ice comes and i do a bit of logging so the chains are nice 

and when its tough i chain up all 4 thats a plowing machine 

PS 
i am looking for ideas of home made wheel spacers if any body has made a set???


----------

